# My Halloween Production Work



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice!!!


The small sample alone got me hooked, very nicely done


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Your CD is one of my top 5 !! I picked it up on EBay Last year & LOVE IT ! ( & I'm pretty picky about my sound F/X quality as far as the cheesey factor,gotta sound good or it is not in my collection) I posted your EBay link here a few months when i saw you were reselling them again ( if it is you on EBay) I really think that you have an interesting assortment of sound effects on it,the 1st is my fav ! I think it's worth picking up & make a nice addition to anyones Halloween SF/X collection ! Would love to hear you produce another one like "it's under your bed"....... Keep up the great work !


----------



## cappy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks!! I'm glad you like it. I actually _am_ working on another.. Unfortunately it won't be available for this season, but will be distributed more widely next year. Thanks again for your feedback, it just *made my day* =)


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

COOL, can't wait to hear the new one ! Keep us posted here & on your home site,( if you have a emailing product list i would love to on it ).......

P.S. & you made my day when i recieved it last year ! Have bought a few other ones (SF/X cd's) & was a little disappointed with at least half of them.We've had a few members here put together a little 45 min sound track & prop voices for free download here that sounded WAY better than they'res ! Thanx again-DL


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Great job. Might have to give it a try. Is it only available on ebay? I don't deal with them any longer is why I ask.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Click on his link on the 1st post will take you to his site,on his site at the bottom click to purchase page either cd or digital download.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Duh. Shows how observant I am...geesh. Thanks.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Duh. Shows how observant I am...geesh. Thanks.


Thats ok, we ALL have our zombie moments...........uh what were talking about,
oh ya, zombi moments....LOL


----------



## cappy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive feedback and orders!


----------

